# Stafford, VA - 1 1/2 YO sable spayed female



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

_Absolutely gorgeous!!!! Wow!_

german shepherd female for adoption
Reply to: [email protected]








1 1/2 year old female sable german shepherd available for adoption. house-trained, potty-trained, leash trained. knows basic commands. spayed, rabies and up-to-date on all vaccinations. very well behaved and full of love. gets along great with other dogs. would do best in a home without really young children. never overly hyper but can get small bursts of energy when you come home. shy when she first meets you or strangers, but bonds fast. loves having a fenced in yard. comes with crate (although she could use a bigger one), leash, bowl and all of her shot records and proof of spay. must come meet in aquia town center in stafford, va for adoption. $150 adoption fee to cover all expenses. please email with any questions or for pictures. thanks for looking!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Pretty, young baby!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Beautiful sable working line girl - my favorite kind! She sounds so perfect I wonder why she is being given up - but at least they are asking for a fee, and she is already spayed. Not something you see every day on Craigslist.
_________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Hilary (Apr 12, 2005)

any news?

Hilary


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

don't know. someone flagged the listing.


----------



## SouthernNdN (Nov 17, 2010)

Now thats my kind of girl. And yep, it's flagged and gone....hmpf


----------

